# Grizzly G0509G Lathe



## David Lewis (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be the recipient of a business development grant later this year, and so I have several thousand dollars to spend on capital upgrades to my business. I am trying to decide whether to put all of my eggs in one basket and buy a single piece of equipment that I am unlikely to ever need to upgrade, or find some other way to spend it, like on a better vise, a better welder, or some such thing.

Since I already have a decent horizontal milling machine for mitering tubes, and I have access to the shop's vertical ram and turret milling machine, the lathe is the sore thumb here. The lathe in my shared workshop is neither strong nor true, its spindle bore is far too small, and if I don't buy one myself I'll never be able to make the kind of parts I have in mind. It goes without saying that just facing tubes is a pain when the bore is too small.

I've run across the Grizzly G0509G while shopping around online, however I have found few reviews or videos. If anyone here owns this lathe and have done a review or know of someone who has, can you link to it here? Thanks! Also if you own one and you would like to post photos and/or video, please do! Maybe you can post a few words about your experience with this machine.

You may have read my earlier posts about looking for a metric lathe, however I've given up. I spoke to the gentleman at Precision Matthews and apparently the only way to get a metric lathe is by mistake.

David Lewis
Veteran Bicycle Co.
veteranbicycleco@icloud.com


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 27, 2014)

I cant speak for the lathe, but the answer to the orig question lies in your wallet. Where are you gonna make your money? If a welder and tube bender or sheet metal brake will earn more then a new lathe, thats where your money needs to go. The more money you make, the more tooling you can buy long term. Your work dictates your equipment.


----------



## David Lewis (Jul 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention that because of the timeline, having to submit the purchase order next month for equipment I won't even see until maybe January, that this grant will not help me pay for a Craigslist score or eBay auction, or any auction. It has to be a deliberate, planned purchase, so getting a good deal on a nice used machine isn't likely because I can't pay for it right away. That's why I'm going with new.

@chuckorlando, you make a very good point. I already own virtually all the equipment I need with the exception of a lathe. This is really a matter of which lathe vs. whether, and I need more information about the G0509G if I'm to get it. On paper it looks good, and for that matter so do the PMs, but their website doesn't inspire a lot of confidence. I go with what I know, and right now it isn't much.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't own this particular Grizzly, but I do own its  baby brother and a Grizzly mill. I couldn't ask for better machines. If the 0509 does as good as my lathe does you will be quite happy. Since the lathe in question is one of the owners pet projects I think it will be awesome.

Dave


----------



## nickmckinney (Jul 29, 2014)

I have seen 3 or so reviews on this machine and all were extremely positive. This is the machine the owner of Grizzly supposedly has for himself at his house which says a lot as he could afford any machine. At this price I would go to one of the showrooms and see it first hand before purchasing. It is also sold by another company in the US with a bigger motor.


----------



## tmarks11 (Aug 9, 2014)

The G0509G is a very solid lathe, but doesn't seem to be a significant up-tick in fit, finish, or overall quality compared to the cheaper chinese cousins that Grizzly sells (like the G0709 that I have).

If I was going to spend that kind of money on a lathe, I would look for a Taiwan lathe.  Eisen 1440GEV or PM1440TS or both solid alternatives at $9k.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EISEN-1440G...331037530043?pt=BI_Lathes&hash=item4d135fd7bb
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=23848 
http://www.gmcequipment.com/lathe/gml-1440et.html

M1440TS is not on Precision Matthew website, but Ray or Matt will mail you a spec sheet.  This is probably a long-lead time order, but it is the same machine as the Eisen.

The Eisen is a nice package, as it includes a collet closer and DRO for the price (and 1 5HP motor), which probably makes it more affordable than the G0509G (although it doesn't have a QCTP).

I came close to buying either the Eisen or PM, but went with a G0709 because I wanted to throw the extra money at a cnc mill.

But to answer your original question, if you go to sites like the bench rest or snipers hide forums, you will find some G0509G owners who are satisfied with their G0509G.


----------

